# Firearms and Shooting > Firearms, Optics and Accessories >  Sako 85 Finnlight II

## 10-Ring

Has anyone seen a picture of the new soon to be released Sako 85 Finnlight II?

----------


## matagouri

Only info I can find is on europtics website, bit of info but no pic at all.. Sako finlands website has a timer counting down, so i imagine pics/info will be released in the next 3-4days...

----------


## kokako

Look like 6.5 Creedmoor is in the line-up.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## kokako

They also have 85 Carbon Wolf listed.

----------


## kokako

They also have 85 Carbon Wolf listed.

----------


## outdoorlad

Cool, That means there will be some cheap Mk1 coming on here soon...

----------


## Timmay

You mean used Sako 85's on trade me for $3500 with Optilocks .....

----------


## 10-Ring

> Only info I can find is on europtics website, bit of info but no pic at all.. Sako finlands website has a timer counting down, so i imagine pics/info will be released in the next 3-4days...


Thanks matagouri. One thing for sure and that is they will almost certainly cost more spondoolies than the current model.

----------


## kokako



----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Attachment 81824


A link would be nice  :Grin:

----------


## res

I just get "access denied" when I click on the banner on there site  :Sad:

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

yea even on their site you click on the new rifles and it takes you nowhere...

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

from the picture though it looks like they cerakoted it and stuck a t3x stock on it.... boring

----------


## Friwi

Looks like an adjustable cheek piece on those rifles.

----------


## kokako

TRG A1 looks more like a M10 stock.

----------


## Gillie

Maybe the M10 without the ability to swap calibres?

The Carbon Wolf looks like their Black Wolf stock but in the same carbon as their carbonlite - of course their Black Wolf doesn't seem to have made it to market yet either and that was released a year ago?

----------


## matagouri

Hmmmmm, well Ive had a look at the pics of the new finnlight this morning. Not motivated to order one thats for sure.....

----------


## 10-Ring

All rifles | SAKO

85 Finnlight 2 | SAKO

I wouldn't change just because it's a new model. Some people would though and good luck to them.

----------


## Bagheera

Created some buzz hasn't it ?

...  I'm waiting for one in XS action in .223 / 300BLK and 6.5 Grendel ....
then you'd be into true light weight.  May as well go for an all carbon stock too - they're not competing with cheap rifles.
Or is fiberglass really superior in some way ?

----------


## kokako

https://youtu.be/cdzbn6ZS5oo

It does not compare to the carbonlight at all.

----------


## Philipo

So why did Sako release this Mk II ?

If you watch the video, he calls it a novelty for this year, The 85's been round for years why not just bring out a completely new model 95? Could just be a crock of shit  :Psmiley:

----------


## Nick-D

Stock looks pretty nice. As far as I can tell that's the only change?

----------


## PerazziSC3

> Stock looks pretty nice. As far as I can tell that's the only change?


And it's cerakoated.

Actually looks a pretty awesome gun but think I would just go carbonlight as I'm sure this model won't be much cheaper than  the carbonlight

----------


## 10-Ring

I'm figuring around $4K for the FL2 which is 1K less than the Carbonlight. 

A H&F employee told me that the the older Finnlights just don't move, some of which have been in the rack for nearly two years.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> I'm figuring around $4K for the FL2 which is 1K less than the Carbonlight. 
> 
> A H&F employee told me that the the older Finnlights just don't move, some of which have been in the rack for nearly two years.


Doesn't  help that they try sell them for hundreds more than you can get them through other retailers. There's one in 308 that's been sitting on the shelf at our local literally for about three or four years now. Have offered them a reasonable price for it but they refused so it can stay there for another three or four years

----------


## Nibblet

> Doesn't  help that they try sell them for hundreds more than you can get them through other retailers. There's one in 308 that's been sitting on the shelf at our local literally for about three or four years now. Have offered them a reasonable price for it but they refused so it can stay there for another three or four years


T3X superlite must impact those sales a bit. 
Plus as mighty as the 308 is, spending finnlight money for one must be a hard spend? Although there are some that will even buy them in 270???

----------


## kokako

> So why did Sako release this Mk II ?
> 
> If you watch the video, he calls it a novelty for this year, The 85's been round for years why not just bring out a completely new model 95? Could just be a crock of shit


It looks like they have gone away from the horrible soft touch with all the problem they had with coating rubbing off.

----------


## kokako

Not a fan of the new stock is it looks like this Winchester M70 of a few years ago.

Attachment 82021

----------


## tikka

> It looks like they have gone away from the horrible “soft touch” with all the problem they had with coating rubbing off.


That’s good they have gone away from the soft touch when your spending that much coin on a rifle that’s meant to last a lifetime, not every will be hunting open grass rolling plains.

----------


## jakewire

Yes I have thought about upgrading mine but haven't heard good things about the stock, mine is the earlier stock,
this Fin 11 looks interesting, but need to see a price.

----------


## hotsoup

I'm a fan of the cerakote job, but the stock.. Looks a bit off to me

----------


## 10-Ring

> I'm a fan of the cerakote job, but the stock.. Looks a bit off to me


It'll grow on you.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## ChrisW

> Yes I have thought about upgrading mine but haven't heard good things about the stock, mine is the earlier stock,
> this Fin 11 looks interesting, but need to see a price.


We will be working on pricing over the next few days  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Bagheera

OK so where does he Finnlight 2 stand relative to other Sako 85 models ?

Take as the benchmark the 85 SS which would be a standard current Sako model.
There's one shown here, set up for hunting but also used for field target shooting: https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....-2018-a-38568/ it's good for open country and very nice to use but at 4.5 kg a bit on the heavy and long side for all round hunting in NZ.

The three key numbers are: barrel length, nominal weight (from sako.fi S/308 size action) and price. Features need discussion.

Sako 85 SS         Bbl 510     Wt 2.8kg     20" with muzzle thread
Sako 85 SS         Bbl 570     Wt 2.9kg     22 1/2"
Sako Finnlight 2  Bbl 515     Wt 2.8kg    20 1/4"
Sako Carbonlight  Bbl 515     Wt 2.4kg    20 1/4"


So, the Finnlight 2 would be a price point alternative to the carbonlight.  
It has the added features of adjustable cheek and cerakoting which would add to the weight.
A standard 85 SS is available at the same nominal weight and barrel length as the Finnlight 2 and has the advantage that the barrel isn't fluted so can be further shortened and doesn't collect water and dirt.

----------


## jakewire

Any update on when Finnlight 2 rifles will be available in retail shops here?

----------


## planenutz

I called Beretta and asked that question just a few days ago. The word from Chris was to expect them to be available in late August.

----------


## jakewire

Thanks, did he mention a retail price?

----------


## planenutz

I asked... he stated that they were yet to fix the price but the meeting with Hunting & Fishing was scheduled for the following day. This was a week ago so they may well have established what it will be by now. I thought it interesting that his comment implied that the price was entirely based upon what the Hunting & Fishing franchise thought the market would accept. I could be wrong, but that's what I came away thinking.

For me I see no justification to increase the price past where the current model sits. If this is "version 2" then you'd almost have to assume the current model will be phased out. I therefore see this as a "replacement" rather than another market entry point. You can't tell me that it's costing more to manufacture and both the EURO and the US are favourable so again there seems no justification to sell it for more. That said, I have no doubt it will retail for no less than $3700. I'd put money on it.

----------


## jakewire

Your probably correct and as usual we will just get shafted by them.
Those that buy that is. 
Wouldn't it be great if they did put a stupid price on it and nobody, no one at all bought one.

----------


## ChrisW

Yes you are wrong  :Grin:  
I am not the Chris you spoke to, but your dealer should be able to give you a buy price if you have them call and price it for you. 

The original Finnlight is not being replaced. It is a new model intended to bridge the gap between the Finnlight and the Carbonlight. The new #2 has a fibreglass stock with carbon bedding area and an adjustable cheek piece, whereas the original Finnlight has a more traditional synthetic type stock. The new #2 is cerakoted stainless so should be fairly corrosion resistant.

----------


## jakewire

I like the look , I'll enquire about the cost

----------


## planenutz

Please let us know how you get on @jakewire. My mate and I both quite like the look of the new stock but of course I'd want to see it in the flesh before parting with the moo-lah...  and everything is price dependant.

I see GC are selling the Carbonlight for $4700 this week. Makes H&F look pretty sick.

----------


## jakewire

Yes and  they also have Bennelli's for 2K and Tikka T3x's for under 1380 amongst other things.

----------


## planenutz

@DoubleShot  

Why would you Ceracote a new stainless barrel? I know they aren't impervious to corrosion however simple cleaning techniques are all that is required to prevent it. Additionally, while I can understand the coating has a pretty good resilience to scratching surely it CAN be scratched and, once though to the stainless, wouldn't it peel easily? It just seems a strange move. I'm intrigued to know why Sako have done this. Can you enlighten me?

It looks nice, I'll give them that.

----------


## Shearer

> @DoubleShot  
> 
> *Why would you Ceracote a new stainless barrel?* I know they aren't impervious to corrosion however simple cleaning techniques are all that is required to prevent it. Additionally, while I can understand the coating has a pretty good resilience to scratching surely it CAN be scratched and, once though to the stainless, wouldn't it peel easily? It just seems a strange move. I'm intrigued to know why Sako have done this. Can you enlighten me?
> 
> It looks nice, I'll give them that.


It's cool and people need new things to spend their money on. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## ChrisW

My opinion its just stacking corrosion resistance and is a "nice" to have. It may appeal to people who may be out for weeks on end and don't want to or cant regularly oil the gun. Maybe to people who just want to add another layer of protection to their investment (would protect well against blood which can easily discolour stainless). Or they just want the minimum amount of maintenance possible. Its certainly a want not a need, but hey, you can double up on corrosion resistance if you so desire and have the ultimate wilderness rifle if you have the budget for it.
There are many guns out there nowadays that are cerakoted. It adheres very well to the steel below and is very hard, about 1/4 the hardness of diamond - so is some hard & wear resistant stuff. Im sure there are many articles about the pros and cons that would have some good technical info if you were interested.

----------


## jakewire

Gun City quote [as much as they could, had to ring Beretta then talk to me] between $4500.00 and $5000.00, but to get back to them for a definite.

Hunting and Fishing $4499.00.

Must be able to be had cheaper than that surely, my 85 Deluxe was near 4.5K

----------


## 25/08IMP

I see one on Trade me $4899.00

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## Dreamer

Bend over and hold onto your ankles  :Grin:

----------


## BRADS

Shit more expensive than a carbon lite how is that right?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## 25/08IMP

Yea it's a bloody joke

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## jakewire

Dunno Brads, just what I was told, I visited both stores in person, not a phone quote.

----------


## gimp

I wouldn't mind the stock.

e: to put on my existing Finnlight. Built in adjustable cheekpiece would be nice.

----------


## planenutz

https://www.trademe.co.nz/1680949306

Yeah, nah. That's just taking the piss.

----------


## Wildman

it look like a Tikka...

----------


## outdoorlad

And it's no lighter than a normal finnlight

----------


## Nick-D

> I wouldn't mind the stock.
> 
> e: to put on my existing Finnlight. Built in adjustable cheekpiece would be nice.


Yeah the stock looks a nice piece of kit.

----------


## gimp

> And it's no lighter than a normal finnlight


But if it has a stiff f/glass stock with an integral adjustable cheekpiece, I’m ok with that

----------


## Flyblown

My Howa Mountain rifle is lighter than this. And it shoots like a laser. And it cost 35% of this Finnlight 2.

The manufacturing cost and wholesale price of these ex-Finland into the Beretta dealers network would be interesting to know. Some marketing fellas have certainly made an interesting call on the value of the brands Sako and Finnlight. Only time will tell if people are suckered into paying it.

----------


## wsm junkie

Bronco's has a 7mm08 on thier website @ $4799

----------


## kokako

> My Howa Mountain rifle is lighter than this. And it shoots like a laser. And it cost 35% of this Finnlight 2.
> 
> The manufacturing cost and wholesale price of these ex-Finland into the Beretta dealers network would be interesting to know. Some marketing fellas have certainly made an interesting call on the value of the brands Sako and Finnlight. Only time will tell if people are suckered into paying it.


People aren’t “suckered” into buying anything, people just buy what they like regardless of the cost and quality. How else would ford sell rangers?

----------


## Kudu

> My Howa Mountain rifle is lighter than this. And it shoots like a laser. And it cost 35% of this Finnlight 2.
> 
> The manufacturing cost and wholesale price of these ex-Finland into the Beretta dealers network would be interesting to know. Some marketing fellas have certainly made an interesting call on the value of the brands Sako and Finnlight. Only time will tell if people are suckered into paying it.


Does it? I was looking at these when they came out and thought what a great looking rifle they were, but I've never spoken to anyone who has one. Does the barrel heat up quickly and affect the accuracy? As I had that problem with a Remington Mountain rifle. 3 Shots and you'd leave a burn mark on your hand if you touched it.

----------


## Flyblown

> Does it? I was looking at these when they came out and thought what a great looking rifle they were, but I've never spoken to anyone who has one. Does the barrel heat up quickly and affect the accuracy? As I had that problem with a Remington Mountain rifle. 3 Shots and you'd leave a burn mark on your hand if you touched it.


Does it what? If you mean shoot like a laser, you bet it does. 

FWIW, both the Howa and the Finnlight have a light contour barrel. Whether one heats up faster than the other is an unknown. So I guess one could imply the same might happen with both rifles if you shot a three shot string.

----------


## gimp

My Finnlight will shoot a 5 shot MOA group after 15 rounds through it fast. A Howa mountain rifle may be similarly light but having both in the safe I know which I prefer to own despite the higher cost

----------


## Flyblown

> My Finnlight will shoot a 5 shot MOA group after 15 rounds through it fast. A Howa mountain rifle may be similarly light but having both in the safe I know which I prefer to own despite the higher cost


I should hope so too at three times the price!

----------


## planenutz

> My Finnlight will shoot a 5 shot MOA group after 15 rounds through it fast. A Howa mountain rifle may be similarly light but having both in the safe I know which I prefer to own despite the higher cost


An interesting insight. You rate the Sako higher then I take it? Just curious - what is it you like about it over the Howa? I'm not stirring here, I'm genuinely interested to know. I have only once handled a Howa and I thought it wasn't too bad - but I own a Sako.

----------


## gimp

> An interesting insight. You rate the Sako higher then I take it? Just curious - what is it you like about it over the Howa? I'm not stirring here, I'm genuinely interested to know. I have only once handled a Howa and I thought it wasn't too bad - but I own a Sako.


Sako - better mag system, bolt doesn't rattle/isn't as sloppy & action feels better to cycle/doesn't bind up, doesn't rust (stainless Howas rust like mad), better safety, better trigger, just perceptibly "nicer" in every way. Not significantly functionally better for shooting a deer... but nicer.

----------


## Frodo

Wonder if they finally positioned the ejector in the correct place... :Thumbsup:

----------


## Flyblown

“stainless Howas rust like mad”

gimp mate, I’ve drowned my Howas that many times in the worst the weather can throw at us. But they aren’t rusty. I look after them! Dry them, oil them... am I doing something wrong?!

No one surely can argue in favour of a Howa being a “nicer” rifle than a Sako. It isn’t. But does the price of a Finnlight II really represent that much inherent manufacturing quality and performance over lesser brands? That’s the question I’d ask, especially at the frankly preposterous prices we’re hearing about in this thread.

My wife will tell you I’m a tight arse bastard who won’t ever pay for what my one eyed view of the world perceives as bling. I think the Sako brand has become bling thanks to the marketing suits. Lovely rifle, but $5 grand kiwi? You’ve gotta be joking.

----------


## Proudkiwi

Some people are happy to own howa’s and tikka’s.

Others not so much.

The incessant babbling of those that own the likes of howa’s and tikka’s trying to convince the ‘others’ that their chosen (insert high end brand here) rifle is no better than the howa’s etc at three times the price is hilarious.

It’s painfully obvious you are trying to justify it to yourself rather than convince the ‘others’.

If you did actually believe it, you would bypass threads like this, shake your head and move on with your chosen rifle.

Instead, here you are...

----------


## Flyblown

Bollocks!

----------


## jakewire

> No one surely can argue in favour of a Howa being a “nicer” rifle than a Sako. It isn’t. But does the price of a Finnlight II really represent that much inherent manufacturing quality and performance over lesser brands? That’s the question I’d ask, especially at the frankly preposterous prices we’re hearing about in this thread.


Flyblown.
 The answer to your questions is , No. 
I don't own a Howa but I'll bet with it being Japanese made the Sako will not   represent a giant 350% improvement in manufacturing quality over your Howa.
 Howa's I believe are very well made and  accurate.

I can't  speak for anyone else but I'll buy it because I like it, the same as I have a $800. 9.3x62 Husky and a $699. 1990 made Remington BDL 30 06.

----------


## gimp

> “stainless Howas rust like mad”
> 
> gimp mate, I’ve drowned my Howas that many times in the worst the weather can throw at us. But they aren’t rusty. I look after them! Dry them, oil them... am I doing something wrong?!
> 
> No one surely can argue in favour of a Howa being a “nicer” rifle than a Sako. It isn’t. But does the price of a Finnlight II really represent that much inherent manufacturing quality and performance over lesser brands? That’s the question I’d ask, especially at the frankly preposterous prices we’re hearing about in this thread.
> 
> My wife will tell you I’m a tight arse bastard who won’t ever pay for what my one eyed view of the world perceives as bling. I think the Sako brand has become bling thanks to the marketing suits. Lovely rifle, but $5 grand kiwi? You’ve gotta be joking.


My observations, I'm not going to argue about it. No matter how much you oil etc, rust spots under the stock, in the lug recesses etc. I'm not the only one that has experienced this. Doesn't happen with Sako stainless. I am not going to pay $5000 for a Finnlight II. I didn't even pay $3000 for my Finnlight, new.

----------


## 10-Ring

It doesn't matter what it costs as long as the buyer is happy with their purchase. The rest is just B.S.

----------


## tikka

I my limited opinion from owning Sako, tikka, browning, remington’s, steyr, ruger’s, brono and H&K the next step up from a Sako is a custom built rifle or a nice walnut blaser. You get what you pay for, same as power tools.

----------


## Smiddy

Are you supposed to oil your stainless rifle? I thought that's why you buy stainless so you don't have to clean the fukin thing every time after you take it out, if I had a stainless howa that rusted without being oiled it would be sold 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 10-Ring

Sure, you have more time before stainless steel rifles will rust compared to chrome-moly but some people have this idea that SS doesn't rust at all. I've seen a few stainless barrel bores that were completely pitted.

----------


## nak

My old Howa .270 would develop rust spots overnight in the tent if it was damp night, the inside of the receiver was particularly susceptible to to it.  No complaints with how it shot though.

----------


## Ginga

Sako versus Howa. Like comparing Sako to a Blaser. Sako will always hold first place!  :Thumbsup: and I’m not that biased. I only own 3.

----------


## BruntyHunt

Ive got a Finnlight 2 (in cack handed lefty) in .308 on order.  Apparently arriving early November but who really knows when it will turn up......
Doesn't seem to be much info out there on these so Ill do a quick write up once ive had a play to help out others like me looking for a review.

----------


## Flyblown

> Sako versus Howa. Like comparing Sako to a Blaser. Sako will always hold first place! and I’m not that biased. I only own 3.


Ha ha well last week we were drop testing at 300m before the goat hunt, and my cheap and apparently rust prone Howas shot 0.6 and 0.7MOA five shot groups, ‘bout the same as the two Tikkas. Along comes the big cheese with his 4x the price Sako and he manages 1.5MOA so he says no, I pulled one or two, he’ll have another go, and shoots 2MOA and that’s not including the flier... off he goes all haughty and nose up in the air... and he missed a few easy as goats too. Highly entertaining.

----------


## 10-Ring

A bad workman always blames his tools.

----------


## csmiffy

> My old Howa .270 would develop rust spots overnight in the tent if it was damp night, the inside of the receiver was particularly susceptible to to it.  No complaints with how it shot though.


My Browning A5 is the same. Only on the outside though

----------


## ChrisW

I got a hind with a finn2 last weekend  :Thumbsup: 
Also tested out the new Steiner GS3 scopes which are pretty nice.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Bloody decent sized scratch on it already haha

----------


## mcche171

i have to admit, they do look bloody nice, but it is in Blaser money territory.

----------


## 10-Ring

> I got a hind with a finn2 last weekend


Looks like she's ready to drop. What cartridge is your Finn II chambered in Chris?

----------


## ChrisW

> Looks like she's ready to drop. What cartridge is your Finn II chambered in Chris?


I don't own it, Its a demo gun which I took out to get some "content". Its a .308 though.
The deer has now been transformed into this  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## BruntyHunt

Anyone know what colour the Cerakote is on the II. I want to match it on my scope rings  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## gimp

@ChrisW what is a real actual measured weight for a .260 or 6.5CM Finnlight 2 or just the S action Finnlight2 stock?

----------


## ChrisW

> @ChrisW what is a real actual measured weight for a .260 or 6.5CM Finnlight 2 or just the S action Finnlight2 stock?


6.5cm with 20.4" barrel weighs 2.95kg according to our shop scales

----------


## Cigar

That’s pretty similar to my 260 Finnlight I, 3.1 kg including bolt, empty mag and 30mm optilocks (no scope). Optilocks were 140g iirc so would be 2.96 kg without them.
I like the idea of the adjustable comb on the II.

----------


## ChrisW

Yes the stock is much stiffer than the original Finnlight & has the adjustable cheek piece. Its not significantly lighter, but its a much better stock, imo.

----------


## deepsouthaussie

Finnlight II are also available in Left handed actions. This is somewhat appealing from Sako. Not many high quality factory stainless synthetic rifles out there for us Southpaws.

----------


## BruntyHunt

South paw 6.5cm

----------


## Ginga

Nice rifle. How’s it shoot?

----------


## deepsouthaussie

> South paw 6.5cm
> Attachment 106194


 Dammnnnn Son!  That's a lovely setup right there. 

Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk

----------


## BruntyHunt

Shoots like a 85 should although still early days to really give a critical review. Fits like a glove in the shoulder, we’ll balenced and the adjustable comb is actually more useful than I thought. The rubber grippy things are good and more solid than the finnlight I grippy things. My only real annoyance is that the bolt handle isn’t Cerakoted which is an oversight in the design, although easily fixed.

----------


## Ginga

Ive got a sako carbonlight in 260. Its shoots real well and has a 3.5-10x40 vx3i cds on it. 7lbs suppressed. The finnlight 2 with the cheek piece looks the bizzo for sure.

----------


## 10-Ring

Does anyone else have a Finnlight II and would care to share their impressions of it?

----------


## mcche171

I have one in 300wsm with a set trigger. It is a fantastic gun and shoots bloody well. (needed to as i dropped back from a Blaser) Balance is good and the finish of the cerakote is great. Im not sold on the new grips, but the cheek piece is comfortable and well designed. 
No play or rattle in it

----------


## BruntyHunt

Had mine out on 5-6 hunts now.  Some comments below:

Accuracy: Its an 85 and shoots like an 85 should.

Finish: Cerakote is real nice, only time will tell on its robustness. HOWEVER, Sako didn't Cerakote the bolt handle AND the bolt body is not stainless.  This is a let down for a rifle advertised as the ducks nuts for all weather.  Easy job to Cerakote the bolt handle but cant do anything about the bolt body. Shame on you Sako for that oversight, now I gotta make sure that bolt doesn't rust on extended hunts which is a pain.
I will also need to Cerakote the button that moves the adjustable stock piece as its rusted.

Stock: Its stiff as fuk with the carbon fiber bedding which has to be a good thing.  I like the rubber grippy things, real sticky even when wet and appear to be more robust than the Finn I grippy things.  Fibreglass component of the stock does scratch quite easily.  For me I dont care, its a tool, not a show piece.  The adjustable stock is real nice and I do use it.  It has no play in it at all which is nice.

Balance: Spot on for me with a VX3 mounted on it.

Cool factor: looks pretty sweet I reckon.

Cost: who cares if your a lefty you take what you can get (in the higher end range)

Overall: Awesome rifle but let down on the weather proofing of the bolt.

----------


## 10-Ring

Thanks guys, I'm considering buying one tomorrow.

----------


## 10-Ring

> ...
> 
> Overall: Awesome rifle but let down on the weather proofing of the bolt.


Plenty of rifles with a stainless bolt handle but didn't know there were rifles with a SS bolt body. 

Bought a Finnlight II in .308 today. Nice rifle.

----------


## Bagheera

I'm pretty sure the bolt body on my 85 SS is stainless.  Never a spot of rust on it.
The only rust I've seen is on bedding screws threads and under the optilocks.
My stock fills up with water when used for a support pole river crossing then runs out through the action when held horizontally.  Again, "shame sako".  :Have A Nice Day:  
We note these minor problems critically in a constructive spirit because the overall package is so good and we "expect perfection" .  Still it's better than almost every other rifle I see (including the fantastically engineered but too complex blaser in my opinion and also the older sako vixen for comparison).

Thanks for the comments on the adjustable cheek piece. That's an imperfexion in my 85SS.

----------


## Frodo

The bolt on my M98 is chromoly and it's never had any rust on it. It literally takes 10 seconds of maintenance per day. 

Buy a tin of renaissance wax. 

Buy a rag.

Put wax on rag.

Rub rag on bolt.

= thin, non-greasy, hydrophobic coating on bolt. 

Best of all, a tin of Ren Wax only weighs a couple of ounces and it'll last you years. $30.00. 

Meanwhile, people are paying hundreds of dollars for coatings which will eventually wear off. 

Cerakote and stainless is great stuff - but there are cheap and effective ways of preventing rust (as I've outlined above).

----------


## 10-Ring

> I'm pretty sure the bolt body on my 85 SS is stainless.  Never a spot of rust on it.....


Think you'll find that your bolt is chromoly on that rifle Chris.




> The bolt on my M98 is chromoly and it's never had any rust on it. It literally takes 10 seconds of maintenance per day. 
> 
> Buy a tin of renaissance wax. 
> 
> Buy a rag.
> 
> Put wax on rag.
> 
> Rub rag on bolt.
> ...


Bolts in bolt action rifles don't usually rust because they're normally coated with a thin coat of lubricant. Have never had one spot of rust appear on a chromoly bolt in over fifty years of owning bolt action rifles. I have seen a few surface rusted bolts on old neglected rifles.

Been using Renaissance wax a few years on my Anschutz .22 rifle stocks and have used it on the metal as well. Prefer Foglube paste instead for the metalwork though.

----------


## shift14

> Plenty of rifles with a stainless bolt handle but didn't know there were rifles with a SS bolt body. 
> 
> Bought a Finnlight II in .308 today. Nice rifle.


Have you sold the Black Bear ?

B

----------


## 10-Ring

> Have you sold the Black Bear ?
> 
> B


Yep Bevan, traded it in plus a shotgun on the Finnlight II. That Sako Black Bear .308 was one seriously accurate rifle. Never did like the stock though which is exactly the same as the Finnlight standard stock. Didn't suit my small girly hands. The new Finnlight II is grouping around 5/8" with Lapua 150gr Megas but early days yet. It has a very thin fluted barrel so heats up quickly. Still, as you know, it's the first shot that counts.

Must give you a bell and catch up.

----------


## Ground Control

Any pics ?
Im interested in the stock and adjustable comb .
Congrats on getting it shooting so well so soon .

----------


## 10-Ring

> Any pics ?
> Im interested in the stock and adjustable comb .
> Congrats on getting it shooting so well so soon .


Thanks, I'll try and get some pics up as soon as I've finished a few jobs that have to get done today.

----------


## shift14

> Yep Bevan, traded it in plus a shotgun on the Finnlight II. That Sako Black Bear .308 was one seriously accurate rifle. Never did like the stock though which is exactly the same as the Finnlight standard stock. Didn't suit my small girly hands. The new Finnlight II is grouping around 5/8" with Lapua 150gr Megas but early days yet. It has a very thin fluted barrel so heats up quickly. Still, as you know, it's the first shot that counts.
> 
> Must give you a bell and catch up.


The BB was seriously nice. Hope you get the same results with the Finn II as you did with the BB.

B

----------


## 10-Ring

> The BB was seriously nice. Hope you get the same results with the Finn II as you did with the BB.
> 
> B


Thanks B. I don't think the Finn 2 will equal that Black Bear accuracy wise. Mainly because of the bear's much heavier, fluted and stiffer barrel. The Finn 2 is for mainly bush hunting. Have got a 24" barrelled 6.5 Creedmoor for the Kawekas. Have you still got your Blaser's?

----------


## shift14

> Thanks B. I don't think the Finn 2 will equal that Black Bear accuracy wise. Mainly because of the bear's much heavier, fluted and stiffer barrel. The Finn 2 is for mainly bush hunting. Have got a 24" barrelled 6.5 Creedmoor for the Kawekas. Have you still got your Blaser's?


Yep, still running a Blaser. Still can’t see what the Finn II would offer that the BB didn’t despite the stock ergonomics for bush work.

B

----------


## 10-Ring

> Yep, still running a Blaser. Still can’t see what the Finn II would offer that the BB didn’t despite the stock ergonomics for bush work.
> 
> B


Weight is the only thing that comes to mind, although there are more than a few rifles that are lighter than a Finnheavy.

----------


## jakewire

75 Finn heavy, yes for sure. @10-Ring, when you say thin barrel is it any thinner than the standard Finn?

----------


## Frodo

> Think you'll find that your bolt is chromoly on that rifle Chris.
> 
> 
> 
> Bolts in bolt action rifles don't usually rust because they're normally coated with a thin coat of lubricant. Have never had one spot of rust appear on a chromoly bolt in over fifty years of owning bolt action rifles. I have seen a few surface rusted bolts on old neglected rifles.
> 
> Been using Renaissance wax a few years on my Anschutz .22 rifle stocks and have used it on the metal as well. Prefer Foglube paste instead for the metalwork though.


I meant the entire bolt (shroud, handle etc). But I get what you mean. 

Never used Froglube. I like the name...

----------


## 10-Ring

> ...Never used Froglube. I like the name...


Kinda goes well with Frodo.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 10-Ring

> 75 Finn heavy, yes for sure. @10-Ring, when you say thin barrel is it any thinner than the standard Finn?


Not sure jakewire, didn't really check that out. I think the Finn II barrel looks thinner because it's darker due to the cerakote.

----------


## mcche171

Nicely balanced and shoot well

----------


## Ginga

Very nice.. what caliber and how does it shoot? What’s it weight scoped?

----------


## mcche171

It is a 300wsm and shoots the 200gr precision hunter into 0.7" and the Federal premium 180gr into 0.4". It is at the gunsmith currently having a new muzzle brake indexed. When i get it back ill let you know.

----------


## Ginga

Ok thanks.

----------


## Bagheera

Well, _that's_ gonna kick a bit more than my 7mm08.

----------


## Bagheera

This is one thing I had to do to get a good cheek weld without an adjustable stock.  Look on the right of the photo and you can see the rimu wooden cheekpiece which is shaped inside with epoxy putty and stuck on by F2 glue.  It does add a bit of weight.  Not sure if a riser one is better or not.  Don't vines and branches and cutty grass get caught in the gaps between cheekpiece and stock  ?

----------


## Frodo

> This is one thing I had to do to get a good cheek weld without an adjustable stock.  Look on the right of the photo and you can see the rimu wooden cheekpiece which is shaped inside with epoxy putty and stuck on by F2 glue.  It does add a bit of weight.  Not sure if a riser one is better or not.  Don't vines and branches and cutty grass get caught in the gaps between cheekpiece and stock  ?
> 
> 
> Attachment 109576


Does your rifle sling double as a scarf or something...?

----------


## Bagheera

:Have A Nice Day: 
In all the excitement, I couldn't remember whether I had fired 5 shots or 6.  I thought of this idea of taking the tail off each goat I found so I could keep count. There were several of us skeltering around collecting legs and backsteaks so it was ripe for chaos and missing a couple.

----------


## Frodo

> In all the excitement, I couldn't remember whether I had fired 5 shots or 6.  I thought of this idea of taking the tail off each goat I found so I could keep count. There were several of us skeltering around collecting legs and backsteaks so it was ripe for chaos and missing a couple.


I thought the govt had started some new culling initiative, similar to the deer culling days of old. Where you'd live in the bush for months at a time and collect tails so you could fund your next 24 pack and a couple of cigars. 

You had my hopes up. :/ 

Great idea though.

----------


## 25 /08 IMP

> Had mine out on 5-6 hunts now.  Some comments below:
> 
> Accuracy: Its an 85 and shoots like an 85 should.
> 
> Finish: Cerakote is real nice, only time will tell on its robustness. HOWEVER, Sako didn't Cerakote the bolt handle AND the bolt body is not stainless.  This is a let down for a rifle advertised as the ducks nuts for all weather.  Easy job to Cerakote the bolt handle but cant do anything about the bolt body. Shame on you Sako for that oversight, now I gotta make sure that bolt doesn't rust on extended hunts which is a pain.
> I will also need to Cerakote the button that moves the adjustable stock piece as its rusted.
> 
> Stock: Its stiff as fuk with the carbon fiber bedding which has to be a good thing.  I like the rubber grippy things, real sticky even when wet and appear to be more robust than the Finn I grippy things.  Fibreglass component of the stock does scratch quite easily.  For me I dont care, its a tool, not a show piece.  The adjustable stock is real nice and I do use it.  It has no play in it at all which is nice.
> 
> ...


Just got these parts back from Craig at Cerakote NZ which will solve the problem and match the rest of the rifle.
Awesome job

Sent from my CPH1903 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Just got these parts back from Craig at Cerakote NZ which will solve the problem and match the rest of the rifle.
> Awesome job
> 
> Sent from my CPH1903 using Tapatalk


What did you end up with?

----------


## 25 /08 IMP

> What did you end up with?


6.5 creedmoore as no .260 in the country and are special order.

Sent from my CPH1903 using Tapatalk

----------


## hotsoup

> It is a 300wsm and shoots the 200gr precision hunter into 0.7" and the Federal premium 180gr into 0.4". It is at the gunsmith currently having a new muzzle brake indexed. When i get it back ill let you know.


Nice rifle. What does it weigh? I'm considering the same with VX6HD. @mcche171

Is it mellow to shoot with brake fitted?

----------

